# Grape Cluster Removal Tool



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

anyone ever come across these and know wher i can find them...thanks in advance


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

issue resovled via Grapeman

http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=162&idcategory=82

you buy the head and handle piece separately for about 9 dollars + shipping


----------



## Racer (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's another place too.http://www.midwestvineyardsupply.com/ProductList.asp?categoryid=23&subcatid=87&cat=GrapeFork%3Csup%3Etm%3Csup%3E&Type=False


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2010)

Those look pretty cool, looks like they wood work well for Elderberries also! Do they come down to a very tight point or is there a void in the middle that would not work on very thin stalks?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks Racer

Wade, i dont know...but it looks like a blade inside the tip...so i think that the point of this is to slice and cut as you move in and pull away without a knife place coming back at you or away towards a finger ...and their is no pruner blades closing that could clip a finger tip accidentally.....


----------



## Racer (Jan 24, 2010)

The "V" of the blades are a little under an 1/8" apart until you get down right next to the notch at the bottom were it's about 1/16". 

I like them alot for the fact you just can't cut yourself with them.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2010)

Pruners or clippers can be dangerous if you don't pay attention. Not many people that use them that don't need bandaids. The tools are a much safer option.


----------



## upper (Jan 24, 2010)

I think Wade is on to something,when pulling a limb way down you could position the cutter as to not cut till you have ahold of another part of the limb.Once you get ahold of an additional cluster,cut the first cluster and knife in same hand.I can dig that.....Upper


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

this will be a good item to have if i have people help harvest....afterall...its not that i mind them or me losing a finger...its the time lost harvesting!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2010)

If it is a red wine grape, no time lost- just keep going!


----------

